# North Carolina summer weed ID



## BermudaPapi (7 mo ago)

Hey guys! New to the forum, and excited to be here. 👋
Bought a new development home in Charlotte NC with Bermuda sod that unfortunately got riddled with weeds before we moved in. Was hoping for some help identifying them. I know there's some crabgrass and nutsedge. There's a few others I'm not sure of and can't seem to find similar pics of online. 👍 Thanks in advance. Looking forward to making this ugly lawn beautiful!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Best guess/identification:

1. broomsedge
2. ?
3. crabgrass and american burnweed
4. crabgrass
5. ?
6 and 7. dogfennel
8. sedge
9. crabgrass


----------



## BermudaPapi (7 mo ago)

Powhatan said:


> Best guess/identification:
> 
> 1. broomsedge
> 2. ?
> ...


Huge help. Thanks so much! Any recommendations for a broad spectrum product that'll knock most of these out?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have a warm season grass lawn so unsure what proper control product to use, so hopefully someone else will chime in with a recommended product(s) ... and of course physical removal to include roots is an option.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

#4 is dallisgrass. Nasty stuff. Paint glyphosate on the shoots to avoid killing your grass. Pick up a little methylated seed oil (MSO) at a local ag place to help the glyphosate get into the plant.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BermudaPapi said:


> Hey guys! New to the forum, and excited to be here. 👋
> …can't seem to find similar pics of online.


Welcome! :thumbup:

Here are some NCSU Extension (and perhaps other) links you will want to bookmark AND you'll want to subscribe for the NCSU Extension Turf quarterly e-newsletter for Tar Heel specific info on disease response, pest control, trends and other research based helpful info …

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/carolina-lawns

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/extension-gardener-handbook/9-lawns

https://turf.purdue.edu/category/weed-of-the-month/

Very often, no matter how many photos I look at online, I still post my own pics here for weed ID from the TLF members here!


----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

#2 is carpet weed , Mollugo verticillata


----------

